# Ferguson TO 30 tractor converted to 12V by previous owner?



## GreasyBean828 (May 1, 2021)

Hello, my I'm new to the forum. I apologize if this question has been ask over and over on this forum. I recently bought a Ferguson TO 30 tractor that's been converted by the previous owner. I don't have a clue as to what was done during the conversation, other than a Delco-Remy BG alternator was used for the conversation. I'm ready to order parts to do a tuneup on the tractor. Can I order and use factory spec ignition parts, or do I need to order and use upgraded parts to use with the Delco-Remy alternator? This is my 1st tractor. I think it will do fine raising about 6-8 acres of greasy beans. I've always used my fathers tractors, M.F. 383, M.F. 265, M.F 165, MF 135. I really appreciate him letting me use his tractors, and I'm very thankful for all knowledge my Father has passed onto to me, but it's time for me stand on my own two feet and make do with my little fergie. After I produce and sell a few Greasy Bean crops I'll be able to buy a more modern and more powerful tractor. I catch myself lusting over New Holland 3930's and New Holland 4630's. Any info will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello GreasyBean828, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Factory spec parts should do fine. Post back if you have any problems.


----------



## GreasyBean828 (May 1, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello GreasyBean828, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Factory spec parts should do fine. Post back if you have any problems.


Thank for for taking the time to answer my question!


----------

